# A win in Game 4....



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No talk about this guys?




Phoenix played very good basketball in Game 4. They crowded Duncan and actually improved their defense in the 2nd half instead of getting worse. Offensively, the scoring was spread around, and the tempo was way up. 




At the end of the game, you could see how happy and excited Phoenix was and how disappointed San Antonio was. That's kind of funny because it's ironic at this point, but I think it is going to mean something. Phoenix now has a game under their belt in which they know how to play against San Antonio, so they can make this thing very interesting if they play at the same level with the same effectiveness.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, hard to get TOO excited. I'm glad we won but I highly doubt we win another.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

hard to be optimistic considering, Duncan had a bad game. But kudos to Horry/Nazr and Bowen stepping up.

But Im just glad its not a sweep. It would be good if suns can win at home, but the key is JJ playing consistent like he did tonight and Marion continuing to get confidence back. He showed glimpses of his "usual" self tonight, and the suns looked much much better.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I ain't over until it's over! 

I am very glad our young players realize that tonight. 

It's really not about winning the whole series right now but watching them give their 100% and improve every game is what's pleasing. 

I didn't watch the whole game but Amare's block on Duncan is really something nice to see. Instead of giving us an open dunk, he challenged it. That's what I saw in Suns tonight. They didn't give up many open looks in the 2nd half. Yes, foul Manu and Duncan if they are inside. 

Joe Johnson was great tonight. He carried us in the 3rd quarter and made a huge clutch shot in the late 4th. Having him is still very valuable. 


Overall, I am glad Suns has finally won a game against Spurs. Duncan may have a bad game but our gameplan was to stop him and our guys didn't have great games either in the past 2-3 games. It goes both ways. You can't blame anybody when you miss foul shots. Duncan gets so many FT (thanks to the refs) and he blew them. Not our fault, is it? 

I hope we can carry this energy to Game 5 and win another one!!!


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

if Duncan made like 4 more free throws, then......

still, GO SUNS!! if you can turn from a 50+lost season to a 60+win season, you can win 4 in a row!.... :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ancient Chinese Proverb:

Journey of thousand mile (NBA Finals)...begin with single step (Game 4).


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Still doesn't look good, but it can happen. I hope..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I really think Phoenix will win the next the game, but I hope I'm wrong.

And again, that block at the end was truly amazing.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I think Phoenix has at least another win in them. Well, I'd like to see them win at home..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Suns fans, do you think the fact that Nash wasn't relied on to score as much, and actually had the ball in his hands less helped Phoenix's cause? Maybe I'm mistaken, but it seemed that he had the ball less in his hands in Game 4.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Its definitely JJ helping out the ball handling at times when Nash is resting or being guarded closely.



But how about that Amare block?

I have seen it so many times and It has to go down as one of the best playoff defensive plays Ive seen.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> Its definitely JJ helping out the ball handling at times when Nash is resting or being guarded closely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cough goal tending cough


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> cough goal tending cough


How many times do we see someone get a block like that? And it's NEVER a goaltend? All the time. A goal tend woulda been if he let it go. Not by dunking it with a hand in the way. Like I said, whenever we see that, it's the same thing as what Amare did. That cannot be a goal tend. Go read the rule book. You can't really goal tend a dunk. Now of all times it is a goal tend? Gimme a freaking break. Only people crying goal tend are the Spurs fans. Not that I have anything against you guys. Cuz I enjoy all your posts but as to say something like that to something so obvious? I don't know man.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I thought it was amazing block (see my last post in this thread) but my friend who knows alot more about the rules than I do said it was goaltending. I don't see how it could be goaltending since Duncan never let go of the ball, but my friend said it is since his hand went inside the basket, which it did. But the ball forced it in so I really don't know what to say except that if it was goaltending, than the reffs must have thought it was too amazing to call :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ezealen said:


> I thought it was amazing block (see my last post in this thread) but my friend who knows alot more about the rules than I do said it was goaltending. I don't see how it could be goaltending since Duncan never let go of the ball, but my friend said it is since his hand went inside the basket, which it did. But the ball forced it in so I really don't know what to say except that if it was goaltending, than the reffs must have thought it was too amazing to call :biggrin:



Inside the basket? It wasn't inside. It was over kind of. Unless you mean from over it, it was inside but on a dunk you are allowed to be over the rim to block it because there's no way you can keep your hand in front of the the rim. Those kind of plays that happen, you never see goaltending being called, so.

Which was more amazing, that block or the one against the Kings to end the game? lol, personally I like the Kings one.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Suns fans, do you think the fact that Nash wasn't relied on to score as much, and actually had the ball in his hands less helped Phoenix's cause? Maybe I'm mistaken, but it seemed that he had the ball less in his hands in Game 4.


He did. Without JJ in there, there's really no choice but for him to dominate the ball. Now they have someone who takes pressure off Nash and take the ball up the court every once in awhile, or run the offense when Nash is swarmed or half-sleeping near the bench. It's easy to predict the Suns offense when Nash is the only guy out there who can do any great passing with the ball.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kind of late, but I never thought that block by Amare was goaltending. If Duncan had let go of it maybe, then yes, but he was going up for a dunk and that was a purely clean block.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Suns fans, do you think the fact that Nash wasn't relied on to score as much, and actually had the ball in his hands less helped Phoenix's cause? Maybe I'm mistaken, but it seemed that he had the ball less in his hands in Game 4.



honestly that's what's driven us all year long. balance. so i can't disagree with you. nash had to carry us at times w/ jj out and he did so, but we can't win long-term like that.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I thought it was amazing block (see my last post in this thread) but my friend who knows alot more about the rules than I do said it was goaltending. I don't see how it could be goaltending since Duncan never let go of the ball, but my friend said it is since his hand went inside the basket, which it did. But the ball forced it in so I really don't know what to say except that if it was goaltending, than the reffs must have thought it was too amazing to call :biggrin:


wasn't goaltending. guys on espn explained it thoroughly. your friend with more knowledge doesn't know this rule well enough. if amare had come up throught the rim it would have been goaltending, but as long as the ball is in duncan's hand it is not a shot and therefore cannot be goaltending.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

to the goaltending people: 

I was listening to game on radio, because we had to pick up the girlfriend at the airport, and there were several questionable plays down the stretch called for San Antonio, Steve Kerr said that Horry was inside the protected area when the charge was called, also amare didn't get called for any fouls when he made his last two baskets, and duncan got bailed out. I mean, you guys are up three - one and all, but last night was definetely all Suns.

- Chris


----------

